# [NI] Nicaragua Roads and Expressways • Nicaragua Carreteras y Autopistas



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Road Map of Nicaragua*










*Photos*


DSC_0887 by wgroth2, on Flickr


Nicaragua Trip 2008 - 08022008 - 056 by Robert Blackie, on Flickr


Nicaragua! by joyparisi, on Flickr


Long road to Puerto Sandino by jenkinson2455, on Flickr


Nicaragua Road Trip by tomnagle, on Flickr


Dusty roads by cloudmonkey, on Flickr


Nicaragua '08 by The Roasterie, on Flickr


Countryside Road in Nicaragua by Adalberto.H.Vega, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Nicaragua by Adalberto.H.Vega, on Flickr


Nicaragua by aliguillen, on Flickr


road-141 by dgtrav, on Flickr


Road up to Parque Historica by timmanickam, on Flickr


Nicaragua Trip 2008 - 08022008 - 078 by Robert Blackie, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Road on Corn Island by sporadicism, on Flickr


Road to nowhere, Nicaragua by exposedplanet, on Flickr


Nicaragua Trip 2008 - 08022008 - 036 by Robert Blackie, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ometepe, Nicaragua by indichick7, on Flickr


Nicaragua 2009 - 01082009 - 018 by Robert Blackie, on Flickr


the road to Boaco by faith.minnich, on Flickr


----------



## meisl123 (Oct 22, 2011)

Some of these motorways are in really good shape! Although...

total: 18,712 km
paved: 2,126 km
unpaved: 16,586 km (2002 est.)

But, of course, that was in 2002..


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Some roads are good in Nicaragua. Most of the unpaved are getting paved in the future.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*More Pictures*


One the Road - 052.jpg by NPLiana, on Flickr


One the Road - 037.jpg by NPLiana, on Flickr


One the Road - 050.jpg by NPLiana, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Nicaragua Trip 2008 - 08022008 - 090 by Robert Blackie, on Flickr


Nicaragua Trip 2008 - 08022008 - 089 by Robert Blackie, on Flickr


Nicaragua Trip 2008 - 08022008 - 095 by Robert Blackie, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Road to Managua*


Road to Managua - Volcano on horizon by Glenda Alexandra Suarez, on Flickr


Nicaraguan Road Trip by JamesRoseUK, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Road to Volcano*


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*NIC route 1*
































































Border to Costa Rica


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

good memories from Nicaragua, in general main roads in Nicaragua are in good shape, I will post most pics of Nicaragua later


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

here are some more of Managua and the surroundings


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

fredcalif said:


>


Nice photos! In this photo, it seems like the road was paved recently.


----------



## rvc2011 (Jun 12, 2011)

wow! very nice!
You did a great job getting all these pics!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice pics. Hopefully most unpaved roads are paved by now..


----------



## Kripton (Sep 9, 2011)

Highway near San Lorenzo, Boaco, with Cuisaltepe rock in front.










Los Cocos bridge, Boaco










La pita Bridge, Boaco


----------



## clop (Jun 10, 2009)

does that road sign on the last pic mean "Narrow Bridge"..? the last I was there I kept asking myself what it meant...


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

clop said:


> does that road sign on the last pic mean "Narrow Bridge"..? the last I was there I kept asking myself what it meant...


It might just just mean "bridge approaching" or "slow down on upcoming bridge". Although, the sign seems to say "Narrow Bridge" by the illustration...


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

clop said:


> does that road sign on the last pic mean "Narrow Bridge"..? the last I was there I kept asking myself what it meant...


yes


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Incredible, there are many towns on the east coast with absolutely no roads!

EDIT:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluefields
It says that until few years ago Bluefield, the main city on the Atlantic wasn't accessible by car but now it is (although the road is gravel and may be closed for bad weather). I read that the map on the previous page is from 2002 and a lot of progress has happened since then.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ Bluefield wasn't accesible by car? So they probably had to take a ferry to the city. A lot of Highways are being built in Nicaragua.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Here is the Picture of the highway to Bluefield *


----------



## Mark19 (Mar 8, 2010)

lo que me parecio curioso cuando fui a nicaragua que algunas carreteras son adoquinadas, no son de asfalto, para tener y poner todo ese adoquin, les tuvo que haber llevado tiempito


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Cobblestone Highway in Nicaragua-
*


----------



## and802 (Jul 14, 2009)

italystf said:


> Incredible, there are many towns on the east coast with absolutely no roads!
> 
> EDIT:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluefields
> It says that until few years ago Bluefield, the main city on the Atlantic wasn't accessible by car but now it is (although the road is gravel and may be closed for bad weather). I read that the map on the previous page is from 2002 and a lot of progress has happened since then.


correct I spent some time in "Nica" 5 years ago and I must say the north-east and the east (where Bluefield is) was that time inaccesible. you wanted to go to Bluefield then the only speedy way was an airplane - or if you the time was not a factor - a boat trip.

anyway: beautiful country !!!!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Did all main highways have their route numbers such as this one?

















Beautiful place :drool: where is that? Little Corn Island?


----------



## and802 (Jul 14, 2009)

^^
no, little corn island does not have any cobblestone roads. I would say the easiest way to go around the little corn island is to have its own boat. I do not remember any car there ...


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

entering Managua


----------



## and802 (Jul 14, 2009)

you know, that in Managua some streets have no names ? if you want to go to a specific location you just say for example: 
"ok, this is two blocks from bus station to the south on the left side"
this was as of 2007 since then I do not think the situation has got changed.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Strange for a city to NOT have any street signs. It would make the infrastructure of the city very difficult. Most Likely (hopefully) they put street signs by now because Managua is a big city and the government needed to improve the situation by putting street signs.


----------



## Kripton (Sep 9, 2011)

clop said:


> does that road sign on the last pic mean "Narrow Bridge"..? the last I was there I kept asking myself what it meant...


It's a narrow bridge sign, Two cars can not go out there at the same time.


----------



## Kripton (Sep 9, 2011)

and802 said:


> you know, that in Managua some streets have no names ? if you want to go to a specific location you just say for example:
> "ok, this is two blocks from bus station to the south on the left side"
> this was as of 2007 since then I do not think the situation has got changed.


I think all or most of the streets have names, but only on maps, no one knows the name of any street because nobody uses them.


----------



## Kripton (Sep 9, 2011)

Las canoas dam, Boaco, highway to El Rama.


----------



## Jbte (Mar 2, 2010)

Se parecen mucho a las carreteras de mi país... me gustaron mucho las carreteras adoquinadas!


----------



## and802 (Jul 14, 2009)

some photos of Managua infrastructure, although pictures taken back in 2008, but I bet did not change a lot




























and as a bonus ...

little corn island infrastructure










sorry for OT, could not resist.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

They do have names, but only on maps :lol:. I wonder when they're going to put those signs on every streets. The reason in why most people don't know their names is because there are no street signs... I Heard they used the same grid street plan as Miami. E.g. Southeast 84th Street. 

84 Calle Sureste. by kroons kollektion, on Flickr

I wonder if the new developments in the suburbs have their own street signs...


----------



## and802 (Jul 14, 2009)

^^ in fact there is some logic in no names.

imagine you need to get to the small street close to the bus station. even if you know its name, more important is how to get there. and instead of "knowing the street name" you get in return direction at once !

so if somebody tells you: "ok I live at Augusto Sandino street". usually you next step is to take the map and find it by yourself. and then to proceed.

now, if somebody tells you: "ok, I live two block south of the bus sation" then everybody knows that bus station, and you do not need to locate the street anymore. you already know that.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*More Road Pictures*


the road to León by signorina_m, on Flickr


Dirt Road to Managua by kendra brown, on Flickr


Nicaragua 2009 B&W - 01082009 - 005 by Robert Blackie, on Flickr


The road by Cycle for Water, on Flickr


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

some more


----------



## jonn111 (Feb 14, 2013)

para ser el país de centro américa con peores carreteras están bien
y no sabie que tenian un parque eólico bien


----------



## GmoRioJaneiro (Aug 27, 2009)

Mirar este hilo me produjo emociones encontradas. Por un lado me da gusto ver que, aunque sea lento, el hermano país centroamericano progresa en múltiples aspectos para mejorar la vida de sus ciudadanos, pero por otro me da "lata" ver bastante atraso en infraestructura. Esos caminos de tierra me recuerdan mi niñez con los veraneos en el campohace ya 30 años; ergo, Nicaragua también aún está muy atrasada en muchos aspectos.
Vamos Nica, para adelante con todo!!!!!


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

GmoRioJaneiro said:


> Mirar este hilo me produjo emociones encontradas. Por un lado me da gusto ver que, aunque sea lento, el hermano país centroamericano progresa en múltiples aspectos para mejorar la vida de sus ciudadanos, pero por otro me da "lata" ver bastante atraso en infraestructura. Esos caminos de tierra me recuerdan mi niñez con los veraneos en el campohace ya 30 años; ergo, Nicaragua también aún está muy atrasada en muchos aspectos.
> Vamos Nica, para adelante con todo!!!!!


Sabes esos caminos de tierras hay en todo el mundo hasta aqui en USA los hay.
en Brazil, Mexico, Costa Rica, Peru, Guatemala.
yo he viajado mucho y hay muchos caminos de tierras, pero esos que ves ahi no son carreteras principales.
todas las ciudades principales de Nicaragua, Granada, Leon, Esteli, Rivas, Jinotegas estan unidas por buenas carreteras.


There are dirt roads everywhere even here in the USA I have seen some.
there just not important roads
I have traveled a lot, I know that Mexico, Peru, Brazil, Costa Rica have also dirt roads, as I said they are not the main road that goes to the major cities.
I just came back from Nicaragua and I went to different cities, Granada, Leon, Esteli, Rivas, they are all good highways, not dirt roads


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Those look good and the country looks wonderful!


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

I thought part of the reason Managua had no street signs is due to the massive earthquake in 1972 that decimated the city centre?


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

ssiguy2 said:


> I thought part of the reason Managua had no street signs is due to the massive earthquake in 1972 that decimated the city centre?


they have been working on this little by little is changing for the good


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

If the new canal goes thru they will definitely have to improve the road infrastructure for access.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Nicaragua has a poor road network. There is basically only one major paved road in the canal area (Highway 2), there are practically no paved roads in the southeast where this canal would run to the Caribbean.


----------



## Ale92MilanoSpA_ (Apr 25, 2015)

Driving through Departamento de Managua (Nicaragua) from Tipitapa to Managua 1.12.2017 Timelapse x4


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the cool video and jeep them coming! 

The roadway is very busy and looks well maintained.


----------

